# Blender film "hakt"



## drumschmied (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo! Habe ein Problem mit Blender. Ich habe eine Animation, eine sich im Wind bewegende Fahne, als Animation gerendert. Leider hackt der film aber beim abspielen. Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir einen Tip zur Abhilfe geben? Danke im vorraus!!


----------

